# Hop shelf life



## slats69 (19/7/14)

I told my local brew shop that I have been using hops that are over a year old as I buy 100gm at a time cos it heaps cheaper. He said I shouldn't as they like their flavour,which probably true to a degree . I didn't mention that I store them in the freezer. Would this make a difference ?


----------



## Pogierob (19/7/14)

Try something like this 

http://brewerslog.appspot.com/HopAlphaCalc


----------



## stakka82 (19/7/14)

Invest in a $50 vacuum sealer from eBay. It'll keep you hops fresh much longer and save you money in the long run.


----------



## slats69 (20/7/14)

Thanks for the advice , I'll definitely get the sealer . But does freezing help preserve the hops ?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/7/14)

Yes, vac sealed and frozen is the go


----------



## Yob (20/7/14)

slats69 said:


> But does freezing help preserve the hops ?


Certainly does, the colder they are the slower the staling


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (20/7/14)

Vac sealed and frozen, yep. Also, be careful with the hop calcs. I used it last year with some 2010 POR. The resulting beer was pretty damn bitter.


----------

